# zostać odnalezionym



## Virtuose

Mam pytanie dotyczące poprawności związku zgody "rzeczownik + przymiotnik" w zdaniach zawierających podmiot szeregowy oraz podmiot towarzyszący :

orzeczenie imienne: *zostać odnalezionym*

Oto zdania z moją propozycją odmiany, co do poprawności których mam pewną wątpliwość:

PODMIOT SZEREGOWY
1. Ojciec i syn zostali odnalezieni (2x rodzaj męski)
2. Matka i cóka zostały odnalezione (2x rodzaj żeński)
3. Matka i syn zostali odnalezieni (rodzaj męski i rodzaj żeński)
4. Matka i dziecko zosta*li*/*ły* odnalezi*eni*/*one *(rodzaj żeński i rodzaj nijaki)
5. Ojciec i dziecko zostali odnalezieni (rodzaj męski i rodzaj nijaki) 

PODMIOT TOWARZYSZĄCY
Ojciec z dzieckiem *został odnaleziony*
_czy:_ Ojciec z dzieckiem *zostali odnalezieni*?

(czy czasownik powinien być w zgodzie z pierwszym członem podmiotu towarzyszącego, czy też z jego całością?)

Jestem zwolennikiem pierwszej opcji. Jednak gdy zmienimy szyk zdania (co nie powinno zmieniać charakteru gramatycznego jego elementów!!!):

_Ojciec został odnaleziony z dzieckiem, _to wyrażenie przyimkowe "z dzieckiem", które powinno stanowić integralną część podmiotu, nabiera cech dopełnienia dalszego (został znaleziony---z kim? czym? --- z dzieckiem), lub nawet okolicznika sposobu (został znaleziony---jak? w jakich okolicznościach?---z dzieckiem)...

Wszelki komentarz mile widziany


----------



## Thomas1

Spróbuję odpowiedzieć na pytania, ale poczekaj na inne komentarze, lub dodaj swoje w razie wątpliwości.
1. Ojciec i syn zostali odnalezieni (2x rodzaj męski) OK
2. Matka i córka zostały odnalezione (2x rodzaj żeński) OK
3. Matka i syn zostali odnalezieni (rodzaj męski i rodzaj żeński) OK
4. Matka i dziecko zosta*li*/*ły* odnalezi*eni*/*one *(rodzaj żeński i rodzaj nijaki) Użyłbym zostali odnalezieni, chyba, że płeć dziecka jest znana i jest to dziewczynka wtedy mógłbym się pokusić o drugą opcję, ale byłbym bardziej skłonny do użycia „i córka” niż „i dziecko”.
5. Ojciec i dziecko zostali odnalezieni (rodzaj męski i rodzaj nijaki) OK.

Ojciec z dzieckiem *został odnaleziony*
_czy:_ Ojciec z dzieckiem *zostali odnalezieni*? 
  Zależy co chcesz powiedzieć, bo zdania mają różne znaczenia:
Ojciec z dzieckiem *został odnaleziony*
_został odnaleziony_ ma to samo znaczenie co Ojciec z reklamówką pełną pieniędzy został odnaleziony. Wydaje mi się, że dziecko nie odgrywało tu, aż tak ważnej roli, to ojciec ma tu większe znaczenie, a przynajmniej wynika to ze struktury zdania. 
Ojciec z dzieckiem *zostali odnalezieni*
  Obydwoje zostali odnalezieni. To zdanie ma sens bardzo bliski zdaniu numer 5.

  Virtuose, ciężkie masz zadania na koniec roku...  

Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku.


----------



## Virtuose

Thomas1 said:


> Virtuose, ciężkie masz zadania na koniec roku...


 
Cóż, łatwych pytań na tym forum nie śmiałbym zadawać. Za tęgie głowy!

Życzę mocnych bąbelków w szampanie


----------



## fragile1

Thomas1 said:


> Spróbuję odpowiedzieć na pytania, ale poczekaj na inne komentarze, lub dodaj swoje w razie wątpliwości.
> 4. Matka i dziecko zosta*li*/*ły* odnalezi*eni*/*one *(rodzaj żeński i rodzaj nijaki) Użyłbym zostali odnalezieni, chyba, że płeć dziecka jest znana i jest to dziewczynka wtedy mógłbym się pokusić o drugą opcję, ale byłbym bardziej skłonny do użycia „i córka” niż „i dziecko”.
> 5. Ojciec i dziecko zostali odnalezieni (rodzaj męski i rodzaj nijaki) OK.
> 
> 
> Ojciec z dzieckiem *zostali odnalezieni*
> Obydwoje zostali odnalezieni. To zdanie ma sens bardzo bliski zdaniu numer 5.
> 
> Matka i dziecko - zostaly odnalezione.
> A
> Ojciec i dziecko zostali odnalezieni - i to bez wzgledu na plec dziecka. Dziecko to dziecko, i jest rodzaju nijakiego.
> Pozstaram sie doszukac w zrodlach potwierdzenia.
> Szczesliwego Nowego Roku!


----------



## Marga H

PODMIOT SZEREGOWY
1. Ojciec i syn zostali odnalezieni (2x rodzaj męski)
2. Matka i cóka zostały odnalezione (2x rodzaj żeński)
3. Matka i syn zostali odnalezieni (rodzaj męski i rodzaj żeński)
4. Matka i dziecko zosta*li*/*ły* odnalezi*eni*/*one *(rodzaj żeński i rodzaj nijaki)zostały
5. Ojciec i dziecko zostali odnalezieni (rodzaj męski i rodzaj nijaki) 

PODMIOT TOWARZYSZĄCY
Ojciec z dzieckiem *został odnaleziony*
_czy:_ Ojciec z dzieckiem *zostali odnalezieni*?Dla mnie to zdanie brzmi lepiej, ale pierwsze też chyba jest prawidłowe.

Dla podmiotu zbiorowego zasada jest prosta: rodzaj żeński i nijaki -* zostały*
jeśli jest choć jeden wyraz ( osoba ) rodzju męskiego - *zostali *-odmiana męskoosobowa
Bo gdyby był rodzaj męski, ale rzeczy lub zwierzęta np :Rowery i psy *zostały *odnalezione.


----------



## Thomas1

Niewątpliwie zdanie czwarte przysparza trochę kłopotów. 


Marga H said:


> [...]
> 4. Matka i dziecko zosta*li*/*ły* odnalezi*eni*/*one *(rodzaj żeński i rodzaj nijaki)zostały


Marga i Fragile mogłybyście uzasadnić swój wybór? Przyznam się, że sam się wahałem przy wyborze czasownika, więc byłbym wdzięczny za wyjaśnienie, która odpowiedź jest gramatycznie poprawna. 

EDYCJA: 
   Po przeszukaniu Internetu oto co znalazłem:

  Kobieta i dziecko miały pozór istot doskonale szczęśliwych.
_Dobra pani_, Eliza Orzeszkowa

  W szukaniu Google Books ilość wyników jest niewielka ale na korzyść rodzaju niemęskoosobowego. 
  „i dziecko miały”
  „i dziecko mieli”

  Co zmienia się, gdy zmienimy czasownik:
  „i dziecko zostali”
  „i dziecko zostały”


  Zwykłe szukanie:
  „i dziecko miały”
  „i dziecko mieli”
  Chociaż rodzaj męskoosobowy występuje też w przykładach typu „mąż i dziecko mieli”, co sprawia, że i tak skromne wyniki są mniej więcej takie same dla obu przykładów.


  W Internecie można znaleźć takie przykłady:
  Dziewczyna _i dziecko zostali_ przewiezieni do szpitala.
http://www.telegazeta.pl/tag/105304,swoja-dziewczyne,0.html

  Dwie kobiety _i dziecko zostali_ zabrani do szpitala przed przybyciem straży pożarnej.
http://www.straz.gov.pl/index.php?p=/pl/wydarzenia/&ln=23940&print

  Po chwili ona _i dziecko zostali_ wrzuceni do ra-. diowozu.
http://www.uni.opole.pl/downclick.php?id=indeks5960

  Zarówno matka, jak _i dziecko zostali_ zasztyletowani.
http://wiadomosci.wp.pl/wid,8315999,wiadomosc_prasa.html

  Kierowca samochodu zginął na miejscu, a dwie pozostałe osoby, podróżujące tym samym samochodem - kobieta _i dziecko- zostały_ ranne.
http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/Wiadomosci/1,80273,4872234.html

  Żona _i dziecko zostały_ w Polsce, a kontakty ograniczają się do kilku wizyt w ciągu roku.
http://www.polskatimes.pl/gazetawroclawska/magazyn/53517,dom-albo-kariera,id,t.html

   Opinie?    




> 5. Ojciec i dziecko zostali odnalezieni (rodzaj męski i rodzaj nijaki)
> 
> PODMIOT TOWARZYSZĄCY
> Ojciec z dzieckiem *został odnaleziony*
> _czy:_ Ojciec z dzieckiem *zostali odnalezieni*?Dla mnie to zdanie brzmi lepiej, ale pierwsze też chyba jest prawidłowe.


Oba są prawidłowe.

Ciekawy jest następujący przykład:
"Zosia z Azorem biegali po ogrodzie".
zdanie ze Słownika poprawnej polszczyzny PWN.


----------



## candy-man

Virtuose said:


> Ojciec z dzieckiem *został odnaleziony*
> _czy:_ Ojciec z dzieckiem *zostali odnalezieni*?
> 
> 
> Wydaje mi się,że _Ojciec z dzieckiem *został *odnelezony_ brzmi lepiej. Nie wiem jak to się fachowo po polsku mówi,ale powiedzmy,że _*ojciec*(liczba pojedyncza, trzecia osoba) _nie mający spójnika *i *powoduje,że czasownik trzeba zachować z nim w zgodzie. Moje wyobrażenie jest takie,że spójnik *z* daje nam do zrozumienia fakt,że to *ojciec* jest tym najważniejszym, o którym mówi zdanie. Jeżeli natomiast powiesz, *Ojciec i dziecko*,najodpowiedniejszym rozwiązaniem będzie: *Ojciec i dziecko zostali odnalezieni *


----------



## kknd

Z pewnością:
_Zosia i Azor biegali po ogrodzie._
Ale napisałbym odpowiednio:
_Zosia biegała z Azorem po ogrodzie._
oraz
_Zosia z Azorem biegali po ogrodzie._

Dziwne... przyznam, że w ogólności (przy przestawianym szyku wyrazów) zwykle pisałbym towarzyszący w liczbie pojedynczej. Sądzę, że zależy to od tego, co chce się wyrazić (na co położyć akcent). Liczba mnoga ma tu służyć zaznaczeniu liczby osób lub natężenia ruchu (większy, bo generowany przez dwie osoby).


----------



## Virtuose

kknd said:


> Dziwne... przyznam, że w ogólności (przy przestawianym szyku wyrazów) zwykle pisałbym towarzyszący w liczbie pojedynczej. Sądzę, że zależy to od tego, co chce się wyrazić (na co położyć akcent). Liczba mnoga ma tu służyć zaznaczeniu liczby osób lub natężenia ruchu (większy, bo generowany przez dwie osoby).


 
Coś w tym jest... Jeśli użyjemy "biegali", to Zosia i Azor są równorzędnymi podmiotami (oboje stanowią wykonawców czynności). Natomiast "biegała *z Azorem*" informuje, że podmiotem jest wyłącznie Zosia ("z Azorem" pełni funkcję dopełnienia), która np. trzyma swojego psa na rękach i biegnie przez ogród do domu, żeby...opatrzyć mu skaleczoną łapę


----------



## tratatata

Witam!
Na początku odświeżam stary wątek...
Zastanawiam się nad szykiem elementów zdania przy podmiocie towarzyszącym.
Wiadomo, że dobrze by było gdyby pierwszy był podmiot, a później orzeczenie (np. powyższe Ojciec i dziecko zostali odnalezieni).
Ale jaki powinien być szyk w przypadkach typu:
- Po śniadaniu z tatą pojechaliśmy do kolegi.
- O godzinie 17.30 z wujkiem i mamą pojechaliśmy autem do sklepu.
- Po  ubraniu się z mamą poszliśmy do kościoła.

Wszelkie komentarze i odpowiedzi mile widziane 
Pozdrawiam


----------



## BezierCurve

To zależy od kontekstu (np. czy śniadanie było z tatą, czy tylko wyjazd?) i od tego, co chcemy podkreślić. Poza tym, wszędzie mamy podmiot domyślny (my). Tata, wujek i reszta rodziny nie są tutaj podmiotem (byliby, gdyby sformułować go inaczej, np. "my i tata").


----------



## tratatata

We wszystkich zdaniach zasadniczym elementem jest ruch (pojechanie i pójście), więc intencja jest taka:
- Po śniadaniu z tatą pojechaliśmy do kolegi. (=ja z tatą pojechaliśmy do kolegi po śniadaniu)
- O godzinie 17.30 z wujkiem i mamą pojechaliśmy autem do sklepu. (=ja z wujkiem i mamą pojechaliśmy autem do sklepu)
- Po ubraniu się z mamą poszliśmy do kościoła. (=po moim ubraniu się ja z mamą poszliśmy do kościoła)


----------



## BezierCurve

Nie ma tu ścisłych reguł; dzięki fleksji możemy sobie przestawiać wyrazy dosyć dowolnie i twoje zdania są OK. Po mojemu szyk wyglądałby tak:

- Po śniadaniu pojechaliśmy z tatą do kolegi.
- O godzinie 17.30 z mamą i wujkiem pojechaliśmy autem do sklepu.
- Po ubraniu się poszedłem/poszłam z mamą do kościoła.


----------

